# Những gợi ý hữu ích giúp bạn sắp xếp phòng tắm gọn gàng, hợp lí



## minionbananaw (27/11/21)

Những gợi ý hữu ích giúp bạn sắp xếp phòng tắm gọn gàng, hợp lí Sớm thức dậy, bước vào phòng tắm ngăn nắp và sạch sẽ sẽ khiến bạn cảm thấy thoải mái và hạnh phúc hơn hẳn, như được tiếp thêm nhiều năng lượng cho ngày mới. Là nơi vệ sinh và tắm rửa, nên phòng tắm là một trong những khu vực vô cùng quan trọng trong căn nhà. Việc sắp xếp đồ dùng trong nhà tắm sao cho Máy khuếch tán trầm hương vừa tiện dụng lại vừa hợp lý không phải chuyện đơn giản, thậm chí có thể khiến bạn tốn rất nhiều công sức. 9 gợi ý Giá máy khuếch tán tinh dầu dưới đây sẽ giúp bạn tiến hành công việc dọn dẹp phòng tắm đơn giản và nhanh gọn hơn hẳn. 1. Sử dụng lọ thủy tinh có nắp đóng để đựng bàn chải đánh răng, bông ngoáy tai, kem đánh răng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Phòng tắm vừa rộng ra, bạn lại vừa dễ tìm đồ bởi mọi thứ đã được sắp xếp theo nhóm chức năng. 2. Đồ chơi trẻ em, hay những vật dụng lỉnh kỉnh bạn chưa biết phải để đâu? Giỏ nhựa chính là giải pháp tuyệt vời đơn giản nhất. 3. Các giỏ gỗ nhỏ xinh gắn trực tiếp vào tường để đựng khăn tắm, trông vừa hiện đại lại vừa phong cách. 4. Phía trên bồn rửa mặt bạn có thể lắp kệ gỗ để những thứ như mỹ phẩm, bàn chải hay dầu gội, vừa tiết kiệm diện tích lại vừa gọn gàng dễ tìm. 5. Dưới bồn rửa mặt cũng là một khoảng không gian có thể tận dụng được. Giấy vệ sinh, khăn lau hay dầu gội sữa tắm, tất cả đều có thể để được ở dưới bồn rửa mặt. Chỉ cần biết cách sắp xếp thì phòng tắm bạn sẽ rộng ra bao nhiêu. 6. Nếu phòng tắm bạn khá nhỏ, cũng đừng lo, hãy sắm ngay giá để đồ nhiều tầng. Các vật dụng vẫn được xếp đầy đủ mà lại chẳng tốn mấy diện tích. 7. Giá để giày có thể dùng để dầu gội, sữa tắm, bông tắm hoặc bàn chải. Ráo nước, khô thoáng, không gì tiện hơn. 8. Nếu bạn để đồ Máy khuếch tán mùi hương vào ngăn tủ, hãy để chúng trong từng hộp riêng như thế này để tránh chúng bị lẫn lộn với nhau. 9. Bạn hay làm rơi kẹp tóc hoặc không biết đã để chúng ở đâu? Hãy kẹp chúng vào dải băng như này, bạn sẽ chẳng bao giờ sợ không có kẹp tóc dùng nữa nhé.


----------

